# LINET -

## chrono

,              .
     ?   :      10000 ,  200     DC++,  4000  ,      :), 12  ,  ,  .

----------


## rust

?     ?

----------


## d0dl

,     ...   ...  - ... :)

----------


## rust

?   ?

----------


## d0dl

....   http://www.li.net.ua/services/prices/

----------


## chrono

:

----------


## rust

6    * 30 = 180 
       512...

----------


## d0dl

? ...

----------


## chrono



----------

))))

----------


## chrono



----------

???

----------


## rust

,     .

----------


## Def

> ,              .
>      ?   :      10000 ,  200     DC++,  4000  ,      :), 12  ,  ,  .

    ?      "".          5- .   8- .    512  150 .

----------


## rust

... http://www.ipnet.ua/tarifs/

----------


## d0dl

? :)       ...   ,      ...   ...   150     ...      ...     ...   !!! :)

----------


## rust

> ? :)       ...   ,      ...   ...   150     ...      ...     ...   !!! :)

         , , ,    ?

----------


## d0dl



----------


## Ihor

> , , ,    ?

           ,      ,   ,       ..
            WiFi 
 
  ,   
  .  10/10  150, .

----------


## rust

> 

   ...
    .
       ....          ...

----------


## d0dl

... :)  ... :)

----------


## rust

1984 ...    ....
      ...   ...    ...

----------


## chrono

...

----------


## Ihor

> 1984 ...    ....
> **  ...   *...   * ...

  ,          ?:)

----------


## rust



----------


## knell

Unable to resolve IP address of host www.li.net.ua
  ,   
         ,      ?
      +,  8000 
      ?

----------


## d0dl

...    ...      ,      ...     15      - 2   ,    6 ...    200 ...         ... 
? :)

----------


## knell

,   ?     ,  
       ,           ?

----------


## Dima0011

.       .

----------


## chrono

???   ,   
?         ?        ,       ˳  '  ,         -

----------


## knell

,     

       ,   ,        
,        .  ,   ,    .      ,   . ,  (   )   .   ,        ,    .

----------


## chrono

,  ,    ...

----------

> ,        ,    .

    ....     ...    ,     2003  ...

----------


## chrono

.      ,     50%  ,      80

----------


## knell

- , .      ?     ?    ?  ?
   ,    ,   ?

----------


## pica4u

. http://www.li.net.ua    ,  ,       , -2, -3.
    ,      5  10   .   45 .
          ,    .        10. 
       ,   , , ,   ,      ,      ,   .  -,  . 
PS:      ,         .       ,  .    ,  .

----------


## knell

,     ?
 ,     .    .
2-3?

----------


## rust

! !

----------


## chrono

:)

----------


## Def

> :)

      8-   30 .

----------


## pica4u

knell,       .
   ,     .   .     ,    .      ,       .          . 
to Def:    ,    .    .

----------


## Def

> to Def:    ,    .    .

  .  ׸    .
    512-150 .    180.
    .

----------


## knell

> knell,       .
>    ,     .   .     ,    .      ,       .          .

  ,   
        ,      .      ,  .    ?

----------


## Ihor

> :)

   :)

----------


## Dima0011

> PS:      ,         .       ,  .    ,  .

  .   ?  ?    ,  ?

----------


## rust

...      ?

----------


## pica4u

> ...      ?

    ,  ,  ,   ?
         ,       ,   .

----------


## knell

? :)

----------


## pica4u

.

----------


## rust

100   2       .     586  ? UAIX   ?

----------


## pica4u

,     ,      . 
     . 
   ,         ,      .

----------


## knell

,  ,     .  , -    ,       10 .               ;)

----------


## Dima0011

> 100   2       .     586  ? UAIX   ?

     ,   ,       ,  ,   .         ,        ,    .   ,          .,              ,       ,         .            , ,       .      , ,       ,      .               .       ua-ix   9.           9,   ua-ix   ,         300      ua-ix  1 /.  ,           3         9,           ua-ix   100 /  .         9      5 ,    :     ua-ix     ,      ,    .   

> ,  ,     .  , -    ,       10 .               ;)

----------


## pica4u

. 
    150    .

----------


## chrono

> .  ׸    .
>     512-150 .    180.
>     .

  
          ,

----------


## Lesch

... :)    512  150...
           " "   ,   -  ,        ,   -...

----------


## Lesch

Linet: 
      (Unlimited) 
 64 kbit/s 	 51 .
128 kbit/s 	75 .
256 kbit/s 	99 .
512 kbit/s 	120 .
-2 ( 2000 kbit/s) 	210 .
-4 ( 4000kbit/s) 	255 .
 (  8  22--64kbit/s,  22  8 - 768kbit/s ) 	99 .

----------


## Corsair

> ,              .
>      ?   :      10000 ,  200     DC++,  4000  ,      :), 12  ,  ,  .

    -   !

----------


## Lesch

... :)  ????

----------


## Corsair

> ... :)  ????

     ,    ,

----------


## Lesch

..   ...

----------


## rust

...  ....
               7     .
70%      ... 
             .... 
   ..  ...    ...       .

----------


## chrono

> -   !

   ...        .        ,   ???          .

----------


## Radiosound

. .
     )))
          )))

----------


## vovan666

.     ,     
  ?80936506922

----------

...      ,       ,          ,    ....     -  ,   10 .... ....   100    ... 
   -      512  100 ,   -  160. - -    ... 
..    -       ...     , ,  (   ,     ...) ,        .       ... 
       : *Can't connect to DB: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (61)*              ... (     )))    -       ,   -...)

----------


## Mihey



----------


## V00D00People

2       

> -      512  100 ,   -  160. - -    ..

     ... :))))

----------


## Mihey

.......... ))))

----------

